# Ambient Temperature Limit for LED's?



## Takideezy (Mar 19, 2017)

I am quoting a lighting upgrade for a restaurant kitchen. The current lighting is a mix of failing T8 fixtures. The customer's request is for improved lighting, and they mentioned LED. I have done several fluorescent to LED direct wire conversions, these fixtures however are poorly placed and in rough shape. For that reason we agreed on all new materials.

I selected Philips FluxStream industrial LED fixtures, a combination of 4' and 8' units at 4000K. In reviewing the specifications, I notice that the Ambient temperature data for these fixtures is -20° to 35°. I gotta believe that at times the ceiling of this kitchen will exceed 95°F and for that gives me pause. I will be contacting Phillips for a definition of "Ambient temperature data" and will share the answer. I find it hard to believe this a temperature limit. 

Any similar experiences where you ran up against temperature as a limiting factor when choosing LED's to replace fluorescent or other?


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Takideezy said:


> I am quoting a lighting upgrade for a restaurant kitchen. The current lighting is a mix of failing T8 fixtures. The customer's request is for improved lighting, and they mentioned LED. I have done several fluorescent to LED direct wire conversions, these fixtures however are poorly placed and in rough shape. For that reason we agreed on all new materials.
> 
> I selected Philips FluxStream industrial LED fixtures, a combination of 4' and 8' units at 4000K. In reviewing the specifications, I notice that the Ambient temperature data for these fixtures is -20° to 35°. I gotta believe that at times the ceiling of this kitchen will exceed 95°F and for that gives me pause. I will be contacting Phillips for a definition of "Ambient temperature data" and will share the answer. I find it hard to believe this a temperature limit.
> 
> Any similar experiences where you ran up against temperature as a limiting factor when choosing LED's to replace fluorescent or other?


The most common curpit is the LED driver that what useally knock them out.

Is this LED fixtures is enclose type ? if so ask them to see if they have 40 or 45°C rating driver to take very warm location.

I have done a bit of street and wall pack on LED driver and I live in Philippines and it common for us to get 30 to 40°C pretty often but once a while hit high as 45°C 

so ask them to see if they have high temp option which I know some LED fixtures do have it for option.


----------

